# Suzuki DF20A charging system



## fostert4 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ever figure this out? I have the same motor with electric start.


----------



## DLBjaxbeach (Mar 12, 2011)

fostert4 said:


> Ever figure this out? I have the same motor with electric start.


No, I just decided to go fishing instead. I charge the battery when I get home.


----------

